# Carp hunt?



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

So it seems lately everytime i get a chance to go out and search for carp the lake erie tribs are blown out and now ive been searching lakes, resevoirs, etc. for them with no luck....so i was wondering if anyone would be willing to share an area where carp can be targeted from shore? I usually Dont do this kind of thing but im getting desperate to catch some carp so any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

If you're down with making a trip to North Ridgeville, I'll put you right on top of some nice size grass Carp


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Grass carp are a whole different ball game.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I think they're grass Carp?


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nope still a common carp there. Nice fish though. Grass carp are much more torpedo shaped. And even harder to trick on the fly. This is not a personal photo, but shows the different shape well, and they do not have such a sucker like mouth.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

yea I agree that is a common carp. and thanks for generous offer lunker I may get a hold of you next week or weekend but today I got two lakes im gonna take a shot in the dark on. I have pretty high hopes on one but well see.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

Went to two lakes today. Hinckley and wallace. Hinckley is laid out perfect for carp with all the sand n mud flats but only saw one tailer. It was real muddy i dont know if its always that way or just because of the heavy rains we been getting. But i believe i will revist it. And at wallace i saw one zombie carp suspended at the top but seemed like more of a bass lake. Real clear water though. But another goose egg for carp...


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

I feel your pain Lorain I to live in that area where to rivers are my go to place but have been blown out for some time. I have just tried the French creek river and have been able to hit it because it clears with in a day or two and have seen a few carp with no luck(quite hard to cast in tight coders for me) but have gotten a few large mouth by dumb luck. But I would like to know from you river vets where the water clears the fastest in the main river.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Man, I use to slam the Carp at Wallace and surrounding waters. I grew up in Berea so those are my home lakes. 
There's a stream that's right by the police station where we would do the most damage for Carp. 
Anyways, I have a smaller lake next to where I live that's loaded with Carp so keep me in mind.
Steve


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

yea that area is all new to me everything I seen besides Wallace was muddy I guess...or I didn't even know it existed. I may have to do another recon if the water ever clears up....And I never thought about French creek motyka the lower does have some pools but you are definently right about tight courters this time of year and its funny how from days dam n lower the bass change from smallmouth to largemouth its like theres a boundary under the bridge there.

As far as rivers in the area clearing. With equal amounts of rain id say the rock usually clears up the fastest. And as far as section I would assume the upper clears the quickest. at least on the Vermilion I've fished the lower and upper in the same day on moderate flows and it usually has a lower visibility.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Not sure about lakes in your area, but a piece of advice I can give is look at lake maps online. The ODNR has a lot of good topos. Look for anything with shallow bays, sub-3' in depth or so. I have had very good luck finding carp locations on new-to-me lakes by studying some topo maps.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks cream i didnt thinking of that. Makes it a little easier than guess n check. 

O n anyone headin down to the rock make sure you have a good mosquito repelent they are the worst ive seen this year. I had my repelent on thick but they still swarmed and got a lot of my blood very bad down there. At least the area past the golf courses


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Man masquitos everywhere this tear have been horrendous.


----------

